# 1st Annual Kutztown Bicycle Swap Meet - Oct 23-25



## 38Bike (Sep 29, 2020)

.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2020)

@John G04


----------



## John G04 (Sep 29, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @John G04




I’ll be there!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2020)

38Bike said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1275248



FYI, if you have a next time, you may not want to have dates the same time as the largest swap in the country.  I would love to support your event but I will be vending at MLC in Ohio.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 29, 2020)

I'll be at Memory Lane with everybody else...


----------



## morton (Sep 30, 2020)

It's a shame about the conflict of dates.  Kutztown has a nice faciliy with plenty of covered spaces if they can be used.  I've been there for other events and nice not to worry about rain!


----------



## 38Bike (Sep 30, 2020)

Show starts @ 12 noon on Friday & ends @ 2-3 pm Sunday.
9 acres so plenty of space


----------



## John G04 (Sep 30, 2020)

Whats with everyone wanting 3 day shows? I get it for massive shows like memory lane but if you make a new show 3 days all thats gonna do is split the crowd up and make people that go one do have fomo. Seems like the 3 days is what is hurting trexlertown..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Whats with everyone wanting 3 day shows? I get it for massive shows like memory lane but if you make a new show 3 days all thats gonna do is split the crowd up and make people that go one do have fomo. Seems like the 3 days is what is hurting trexlertown..




Agreed.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 30, 2020)

Why would someone have a bike swap in a neighboring state on the same day as the long running MLC swap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 3, 2020)

I will be their Friday just for  the few hours -  work conflict otherwise i would be in Ohio


----------



## Tim s (Oct 3, 2020)

I’ll be there. Tim S


----------



## cheeseroc (Oct 20, 2020)

38Bike said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1275248




Is there are is any sort of COVID protocol for this event?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 20, 2020)

cheeseroc said:


> Is there are is any sort of COVID protocol for this event?













						Kutztown PA Swap Oct23-25 (TTown replacement oct 2020) | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Hi everyone. As TTown couldn’t happen this year. Some regulars at TTown decided to hold the swap on private property this year in Kutztown which is 15 minutes away.  The swap is Oct 23-25. Hope to see everyone there!




					thecabe.com


----------



## cheeseroc (Oct 20, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Kutztown PA Swap Oct23-25 (TTown replacement oct 2020) | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. As TTown couldn’t happen this year. Some regulars at TTown decided to hold the swap on private property this year in Kutztown which is 15 minutes away.  The swap is Oct 23-25. Hope to see everyone there!
> ...




Is there any sort of mask requirement/expectation?  Just trying to plan accordingly.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 20, 2020)

cheeseroc said:


> Is there any sort of mask requirement/expectation?  Just trying to plan accordingly.




I’d bring a mask, good to have just incase but I don’t think masks are required


----------

